# echinodorus



## tonyg1 (20 Mar 2012)

would a plantlet from a flower spike of an ozelot green revert back to the shape of the original plant as supplied by tropica if grown emersed?.


----------



## spyder (20 Mar 2012)

I presume so. It would grow emersed leaves to cope with emersed conditions.


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2012)

Yes it should


----------



## tonyg1 (20 Mar 2012)

will give this a try cos i'd have loved the one in my tank to have retained its original form.as much as i like them submerged they look a lot better when i first purchaced the parent plant.


----------



## darren636 (20 Mar 2012)

echinodorus do change lead shape under water. Shame.


----------



## tonyg1 (20 Mar 2012)

i know the plant looked great when i first purchased it now the leaves are mahoosive and could'nt hold up if i took one from the tank and tried to keep it as a sort of house plant misting etc.


----------



## darren636 (20 Mar 2012)

you would need to condition the plant for life out of water again. The leaves will be suited to life submerged.


----------

